# 36415 and 85025



## sweatherford (Mar 31, 2010)

In a physician office, can you report 36415 for the blood draw when reporting a 85025 or is this included with the 85025?


----------



## AuntJoyce (Mar 31, 2010)

Good morning,

I ran this scenario through the Encoder CCI unbundles program and it states that they indeed can be billed together.

Hope this helps 

Joyce


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree they can be billed together, you may have some carries however bundle the blood collection code with the lab code.


----------



## sweatherford (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much...


----------



## AuntJoyce (Mar 31, 2010)

One thing I failed to mention is that if there is any other service provided - such as an E&M, they usually bundle the draw fee into that.

Have a good one


----------

